# 28+ acres Cozy Log Cabin in Vermont



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

180,000 Cozy Log Cabin in Walden Vermont on 28+ acres.
Cozy, custom-crafted cedar log cabin with an open floor plan, fieldstone fireplace with a new Avalon woodstove, south-facing windows, and very nice views. Private retreat in a scenic location with a large yard and many beautiful, wooded acres. Secluded setting on a quiet, private dirt road. The house has one full bathroom, two upstairs bedrooms, with a third bedroom or office downstairs. Wonderful getaway or peaceful family home. Located 30 minutes from the capital city of Montpelier, 10 minutes to the village of Danville, and right next door to the village of Cabot. High school choice includes St. Johnsbury Academy. Easy access to trails, cross-country skiing, boating and fishing at nearby Joe's Pond and Joe's Brook. Far corner of land borders VAST trail. Enjoy frequent sightings of moose, deer, and sometimes bear, and hear the loons calling on summer evenings. There is a one-car garage/workshop, magnificent stone wall surrounding the yard, well water, new gas range, propane furnace and hot water heat, custom interior finish work including locally harvested lumber, eat-in bar and ceramic tile counters in kitchen. This house is approx. 1300 sq. ft., and has been very efficient to heat in the winter. New roof in 2006, with added insulation value. Call to schedule a showing at 802-563-2124. MOTIVATED SELLERS!!! Email: [email protected]


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I want it.

Janis


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Why don't you post some more pictures. I would love to see the inside of the cabin and more of the landscape.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would too...


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I tried to PM about this but your message box is full. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

http://waldenhouse.ning.com
Here is a link with more photos, 
if you want more info email 
[email protected] !


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You might want to add the price. I wish I could buy it.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Before I take a road trip....price?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

First line of the original post:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

180,000 Cozy Log Cabin in Walden Vermont on 28+ acres.






I think the 180,000 translates to $180,000


Angie


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

How much are the property taxes?


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

mpillow said:


> How much are the property taxes?



They're on this page, it looks like $2289.15 :


http://api.ning.com/files/iPu63cE5y...RjhYnoNB3*zEGYoQL1SdmhpxHfcnh/HouseSpecs..jpg


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice home, wish we were closer than 2500 miles of there.


----------

